# so I just added this unique one to my Taiwan tank.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

This is one of my home grown babies. Its the one with the red eyes (now all grown up) I decided to add it to my Taiwan tank because my CRS/CBS are all too old now to breed, and didn't want to waste it. My BKK is checking it out already 

You can see it is white all thru and only has the one dot on its head and has white legs and red eyes  Hopefully it will pass on its genetics to someone in the taiwan tank. It has a nice variety to choose from CWB, BKK, WR, and BB and RB.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I like that shrimp with red dot on the head cozit looks like tancho a type of koi fish.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I like it too...It was born that way and i thought for sure it would change, but it hasn't and still has the red eyes too 

It almost looks like the German K14 smiley face ones, but the line under the red dot is missing.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Call it a koi shrimp and breed more


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I most definitely will try my best


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I get a tenth of a penny for every one sold cuz I coined the name "Koi Shrimp" lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

hah...I will keep you posted if anyone gets berried.

Just added 3 of my baby BKKs to the main Taiwan tank yesterday. They are
7 weeks old now and big enough to be able to fend for themselves. Doing good today.


Rest of the BKK/WR babies are still growing and will be added once they are big enough.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

What a beauty Anna!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Such a pretty shrimpie.. hope she has nice babies.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Gorgeous as always Anna!


----------

